# breeders in BC?



## Nevtek (Nov 8, 2005)

i was just wondering if any of u are breeders and are from the lower mainland in canada BC......im from surrey and im looking to purchase piranah babies soon


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

Still have around 30 (langley)


----------



## Nevtek (Nov 8, 2005)

how much are u asking for them?


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

5$


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey frank, I live in Surrey. Would i be able to pick up a couple reds??
And how big are they?


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

Sorry for now there spoken for, next time I hope for for a better turnover in the 50gal.


----------

